# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Acer emachine E525 ανοιγει οποτε θελει

## JOUN

Καλησπερα
Εχω αυτο το λαπτοπ με το εξης κουφο προβλημα:Αν το αφησω αρκετη ωρα εκτος τασης ανοιγει και δουλευει κανονικα.
Οταν ομως το κλεισω μετα δεν ξαναπαιρνει μπροστα.Οταν πατησω το μπουτον απο 12mA που τραβαει κανονικα ανεβαινει μεχρι τα 20 και μετα ξαναπεφτει.
Αφαιρω την μπαταρια cmos γιατι μονο αυτη εχει ταση επανω στην μητρικη αλλα παλι τιποτα.
Μονο αν μεινει αρκετη ωρα εκτος δουλευει..Να πω οτι εχει πιει ενα καφε με αρκετη ζαχαρη αλλα το καθαρισα και τωρα μου κανει αυτα τα κολπα.
Το σχεδιο ειναι εδω.
Ευχαριστω

----------

